# Adding a banner to the top of emails for all emails



## Coup (Sep 15, 2006)

hello. i work for an electrical engineering company and my boss has asked me to make the company emails a little more pleasing on the eye. he's taken one of the banners from the website and wants it inserting at the top of every new email (adding it into stationary or changing the global template), however all my attempts at getting this to work have failed.

He wants the banner at the top, followed by the email content, and then a signature with our details and the company details (which is easily done via signature). 

The banner would only be small, like 3cm wide and 15cm long (sorry, unable to give proper pixel sizes at present) and would be a JPG so small file size.

Can anybody help me add this into the top of a new mail, or guide me thro editing the global template if possiblr to include the banner? If i add any header to an email, when i click close, it's not visible..:S

am running XP w/ Outlook 2003.

Thanks.


----------



## jernelsingh (Nov 29, 2004)

Prepare html page in frontpage then upload as stationary might help you


----------



## Coup (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks for your reply. unfortunately that method wasn't workable, but it did set me off on a way which would work. the reason for not using html and then coding it to the image would be incase spam filters detected the coding and decided it was spam and deleted or moved our email to a spam folder.

instead, ive taken the banner and made a wallpaper out of it. the width of the wallpaper is 3x the width of the banner, with the other 2/3's of the width made up of the banner (which is made from passive colours) without the company logo so the email text can be clearly read over it. 

thank you again.


----------



## Coup (Sep 15, 2006)

sorry, one final question. we've got the background exactly how we want it, but the text on the emails has to start 5 lines down from the top left otherwise we begin to write over the company logo. apart from pressing enter 5 times on each 'new' email, can i edit the master template to press enter 5 times and then save it so it saves the new position on where to enter the text, or is there a setting in outlook to adjust the starting position of new text that i have been unable to find.

thank you.


----------



## Coup (Sep 15, 2006)

ive managed to sort that one. after lots of trial and error ive discovered making a paragraph adjustment to the top of the ...Normal.dot template will pull through into Outlook Express - at the cost of also pulling through into a new letter in MS Word. oh well.


----------

